# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Russian Names  Уменьшительные, ласкательные и другие формы имени

## kvs

*Уменьшительные, ласкательные и другие формы имени * _Особую группу производных от полных имён образуют уменьшительные и ласкательные формы. В отличие от полных, официальных имён и их краткой формы они эмоционально окрашены и не обладают стилистической нейтральностью: их употребление явным образом обнаруживает тёплое, ласковое отношение говорящего по отношению к тому, чьё имя называется. Однако некоторые уменьшительные формы несут в себе иной эмоциональный оттенок — пренебрежительный или уничижительный. То есть, свойством обозначенных форм имён является выраженная модальность. Соответственно употребление уменьшительных и ласкательных форм, как правило, возможно в ограниченном домашнем кругу ближайших родственников или между людьми, у которых установилась близкая взаимная привязанность. Такие имена нередко употребляются родителями по отношению к своим детям. 
В словообразовании уменьшительных и ласкательных форм имён участвуют разнообразные диминутивные суффиксы (-очк-, -ечк-, -оньк-, -еньк-, -ушк-, -юшк-, -юш-, -яш-, -уш-, -ул-, -ун-, -ус-, -к-, -ик, и другие), а в качестве основ используются как основы полных имён, так и кратких форм. Например, от полной формы имени Мария и Марья образуются уменьшительные Марюня, Маруня, Маруся, Марюша и Марьюшка, Марьяша; от краткой формы Маша → Машка, Машенька, Машуля; от краткой формы Маня → Манечка, Манюся, Манюша, Маняша и т. п. Выбор диминутивной формы имени зависит от полноты чувства, испытываемого говорящим по отношению к именуемому; учитывая разнообразие основ, обусловленное множеством кратких форм, и суффиксов, уменьшительные и ласкательные имена позволяют выразить в речи широкий спектр эмоциональных красок. 
Уменьшительные имена, образованные при помощи суффикса -к-, несут в себе оттенок пренебрежения, умаления достоинства именуемого (Сашка, Гришка, Светка и т. п.). Исторически это связано с существовавшей традицией использовать уже упоминавшиеся полуимена (которые как раз образовывались с помощью суффикса -к-) для самоуничижения при обращении к лицу из привилегированного сословия. Однако среди простого народа при общении равных по социальному положению людей эта форма имён, как правило, не имела такого оттенка, свидетельствуя лишь о простоте обращения и очевидной близости. Тем не менее в современном русском языке диминутивные имена наподобие Васька, Маринка, Алка считаются стилистически приниженными; подобная форма обращения несовместима с соблюдением равноправия, вежливости и уважительного отношения в общении. В некотором роде форма с использованием суффикса -к- служила в народной среде аналогом имён с суффиксами -очк-, -ечк-, -оньк-, -еньк- (Леночка, Толечка, Феденька); употребление последних было свойственно только образованным сословиям. К таким же сугубо городским, интеллигентским, относят суффикс -ик (Павлик, Светик, Виталик), но такое соотнесение неточно. Уменьшительные имена с суффиксом -ик использовались в народных говорах западных областей России; возможно, их распространению способствовало влияние польского языка, для которого характерны диминутивы с суффиксом -ек (Зденек, Владек). 
Таким образом, уменьшительные имена могут обладать не только эмоциональной окраской, но и обозначать социальный статус или социально-психологические качества носителя. Ю. А. Рылов иллюстрировал это на примерах из литературы: 
 Один из ранних рассказов М. Булгакова называется «Лидка»; в этом ониме заложена особая модальность, совмещающая тёплое, «свойское» отношение к девочке и низкий социальный статус крестьянской дочери: если бы героиней рассказа была девочка более высокого происхождения, то форма «Лидка» вряд ли была возможной. Напротив, в рассказе И. Бунина «Зойкина любовь» суффикс -к- имплицирует модальность некоторой фамильярности и ироничного отношения к недоразвитой профессорской дочке.   
Помимо уменьшительных и ласкательных форм имён, существуют огрублённые; в их словообразовании задействуются преувеличительно-огрубляющие (аргументативные) суффиксы -х-, -ах-, -ух-, -юх-, -ин-, -ян и другие: Лёша → Лёха, Наталья → Натаха, Мария → Маруха, Настя → Настюха, Толя → Толина, Вася → Васян. Показательны в этом отношении имена Вован, Колян и Толян (производные от Владимир, Николай и Анатолий), ставшие в 1990-е именами персонажей популярных анекдотов про «новых русских». Вован и его «братаны» Колян и Толян — это «крутые» дельцы криминального мира с чрезвычайно низким уровнем общей культуры. 
Обилие уменьшительных и ласкательных дериватов личных имён с множеством модальных оттенков, естественно воспринимаемое славянином в силу так называемых фоновых знаний, известных с раннего детства, остаётся непонятным для западных европейцев; в их языках не существует такого множества отыменных дериватов. Например, в английском языке есть краткая форма от имени Александр — Alec (Алек), она аналогична русскому Алик, но между собой английская и русская формы стилистически неравноценны. Алик входит в длинный ряд производных наряду с Саша, Сашка, Сашенька, Шурик, Алька и других, каждое — со своими эмоциональными и социальными оттенками; подобного нет в английском языке. Переводчица произведений русской классики на английский А. Паймен отмечала: 
 Даже если вбить себе в голову, что, скажем, Митя — обычное сокращение Дмитрия, как же иностранному читателю почувствовать, что Митенька звучит более фамильярно, Митюха — слегка пренебрежительно, а Митюша скорее нежно, тогда как Митюшенька просто тает на языке… <…> В своём переводе я сохранила уменьшительные только там, где они применяются не столько как ласкательные, сколько просто так, по привычке. Таким образом, Катя осталась Катей, Фенечка — Фенечкой, но из Аркаши в устах Николая Петровича вышел «Аркадий, мой дорогой мальчик» («Arkady, my dear boy»), а из Енюши в материнском приветствии Арины Васильевны — «Евгений, мой маленький» («Yevgeny, my little one»), из Енюшеньки — «my little Yevgeny love». _  Уменьшительные, ласкательные и другие формы имени

----------


## kvs



----------

